# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  How in the Heck do you....

## MaxxAlexx

I want to build my profile on this. Please tell me how to do this

----------


## G4R

While this is a question, it is not a steroid question. Wrong section.

----------


## Matt

You need to click on user cp at the top left of your page...

----------


## ryanm3006

just need sum1 that knows whats up like th REVREND william L. to answer some quick questions, and get sum info on edited. no ugl names please..

----------


## PT

yep click on user CP on the top left and follow directions from there

----------

